# Mona Lisa mystery



## Dalia

This most popular painting in the world is described as mysterious for many reason, the smile, the decor and the mystery also of the model










Site officiel du musée du Louvre
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ystery-Mona-Lisa-Researchers-say-smiling.html
25 Secrets of Mona Lisa Revealed


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Moan Lisa is good, not like T Rex with the minigun, but good


----------



## Dalia

T-rex is good, a popular sign  Mona Lisa i think the mystery like T-Rex is in the décor the background.


----------



## froggy

Dalia said:


> This most popular painting in the world is described as mysterious for many reason, the smile, the decor and the mystery also of the model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Site officiel du musée du Louvre
> Mystery of Mona Lisa: Researchers say she IS smiling | Daily Mail Online
> 25 Secrets of Mona Lisa Revealed


Do you think there was actually a model or did he paint the girl from memory?


----------



## Dalia

There is a ressemblance with Salai 





John the Batist
Leonardo (1513-16) Several copies exist, including one by Salai himself.
Salai


----------



## ChrisL

Dalia said:


> T-rex is good, a popular sign  Mona Lisa i think the mystery like T-Rex is in the décor the background.



I love the T Rex.  That is a great signature!


----------



## ChrisL

Dalia said:


> There is a ressemblance with Salai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John the Batist
> Leonardo (1513-16) Several copies exist, including one by Salai himself.
> Salai



Similar smile anyways.


----------



## esthermoon

Looking at this wonderful painting I can say that to me the only mystery is the mind of Leonardo. He was a real genius, he shone in every branch of knowledge 
The only question I have is: why is this painting in France? Leonardo was Italian...


----------



## ChrisL

I thought I had read once that there was a theory that the Mona Lisa was actually a self portrait.


----------



## esthermoon

I've also read something like that Chris 
Some people also say that Mona Lisa would be some kind of "gay painting" because her smile would be based on Leonardo's gay lover...but nobody show any evidence for that


----------



## ChrisL

esthermoon said:


> I've also read something like that Chris
> Some people also say that Mona Lisa would be some kind of "gay painting" because her smile would be based on Leonardo's gay lover...but nobody show any evidence for that



It kind of looks like it could be a guy!  Lol!


----------



## Dalia

esthermoon said:


> Looking at this wonderful painting I can say that to me the only mystery is the mind of Leonardo. He was a real genius, he shone in every branch of knowledge
> The only question I have is: why is this painting in France? Leonardo was Italian...


Hello esthermoon 
François 1 /Francis I, seduced by the genius of Léonardo Da vinci, brought him, in 1516, to Chateau de Cloux, near Amboise, with the title of "first painter, engineer and architect of the king."
The king bought from Leonardo Da Vinci, for a considerable sum, the Virgin, the Child and Saint Anne, Saint John the Baptist and the Mona Lisa.
- He died three years later, at the age of sixty-seven.


----------



## esthermoon

Dalia said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at this wonderful painting I can say that to me the only mystery is the mind of Leonardo. He was a real genius, he shone in every branch of knowledge
> The only question I have is: why is this painting in France? Leonardo was Italian...
> 
> 
> 
> Hello esthermoon
> François 1 /Francis I, seduced by the genius of Léonardo Da vinci, brought him, in 1516, to Chateau de Cloux, near Amboise, with the title of "first painter, engineer and architect of the king."
> The king bought from Leonardo Da Vinci, for a considerable sum, the Virgin, the Child and Saint Anne, Saint John the Baptist and the Mona Lisa.
> - He died three years later, at the age of sixty-seven.
Click to expand...

Hi Dalia! 
How you doing? 
Thanks for your information I didn't know that


----------



## Dalia

Good evening Esthermoon, thank you I gam doing well and you? 

The painting has already been stolen by an Italian






In 1911, the Mona Lisa disappeared. The French police are powerless. It was not until 1913 that Mona Lisa reappeared in Italy, while she stayed for two years in Paris, in a room less than two kilometers as the crow flies from the Louvre Museum. The narrative of this disappearance which underlined both the failure of the police and the crazy patriotism of an Italian carpenter.

Paris, Tuesday, August 22, 1911. "The Mona Lisa was stolen": the news travels through the city through the voices of newspaper vendors before going around the world. How was it possible to steal the most famous painting in the world, bequeathed to France by Leonardo da Vinci himself? By what means have the thieves stolen this picture hung since 1804 in the Great Gallery of the Louvre? This is the battle-down of combat. Inspector Louis Lépine and his security team take charge of the case under the direction of the prefect of police himself. The borders are closed, the stations and commercial ports are under surveillance. A few days later, the director of the Louvre museum was dismissed. Guillaume Apollinaire and Pablo Picasso, two marginalized, are arrested because suspected of having mounted the case to demonstrate that the works exhibited in French museums are not safe.


The rumors follow one another. We talk about a mysterious American collector who would have placed the order. It is also said that an international crook would have made copies of Mona Lisa by a French forger, and that he would have organized this flight to increase the price of his copies ... False leads, of course. The poet and the painter are put out of the question, the investigation is trampling. Drama: the protective glass of the painting is found in a corner with a left thumbprint. Unfortunately, only the right thumbs are kept in the files of the time.


It was not until 1913 that the inquiry proceeded. A second-hand dealer in Florence, Alfredo Geri, receives a visit from Vincenzo Peruggia. The latter, a carpenter by trade, says he acted by patriotism. Selected in Paris to make the wooden protection box of the Mona Lisa, it was he who stole the painting to restore it to Italy. He thought the work had been stolen by Napoleon. How did he proceed? He was locked up in the museum on Sunday evening, 20 August. He spent the night there. Then, on Monday morning, he hid the picture under his worker's blouse and went out disguised as a janitor while mingling with a group at lunchtime. He revealed the Mona Lisa to the dealer. It was intact. He claimed the sum of 500,000 lire and the guarantee that the work would in no case be returned to France. For two years the picture had remained under his bed in his room in the rue de l'Hôpital Saint Louis, less than two kilometers from the Louvre.


Vincenzo Peruggia is judge


----------



## Dalia

@ anecdote
At the beginning of the fifteenth century, François 1 bought the picture of Mona Lisa from the heirs of Leonardo da Vinci shortly after his death. He chose to hang it in the bathroom of his castle of Fontainebleau where the Mona Lisa remained more than a century.


----------

